# Speed matching and consisting in bluetooth



## GrapevineFlyer (Sep 7, 2015)

This seems like a pretty interesting interface approach to speed matching for consists


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

I congratulated BlueRail for bring modern technology to model trains and showing what can be done with easy software and firmware updates.
I am a bit mystified by the apparent need to have the ability to adjust start/stop times in the consisted locomotives. Especially sense the locomotives would be expected to have the same BlueRail decoder/firmware and to be run from the same BlueRail control software.
Bob


----------



## daschnoz (Dec 12, 2016)

RT_Coker said:


> I congratulated BlueRail for bring modern technology to model trains and showing what can be done with easy software and firmware updates.
> I am a bit mystified by the apparent need to have the ability to adjust start/stop times in the consisted locomotives. Especially sense the locomotives would be expected to have the same BlueRail decoder/firmware and to be run from the same BlueRail control software.
> Bob


It's not the BlueRail hardware that causes this need; it's the individual locos. The BlueRail boards run PWM. The different motors in different locos will respond to PWM differently. One may need a 10% duty cycle before it starts moving while another may only need a 5% duty cycle. You then need to apply the same adjustment for slowing down.

I just wish they would come out with a board more suited to O gauge. I have one of their current boards in a single motor old steamer and I had to tweak the tar out of the settings to keep the board from tripping out on high current. Even then, it can only handle light consists. It's still cool though.


----------



## GrapevineFlyer (Sep 7, 2015)

I have some Kato F40s that seem to roll for an extra second after the motor has turned off. I can minimize that if I make really slow-gentle stops.


----------



## pleiku (Jan 11, 2016)

*EZ app Consist*

I consisted a pair of GP35's and it was very easy to speed match them. If you already have the EZ app you may need to delete it and download it again. Big step forward for Bachmann and Bluerail.


----------

